# need help with a no start issue, 12v experts please chime in



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

b5 12v, did a timing belt, thermostat, and water pump job, when i put it all back together it wouldn't start, tore it all back apart double checked everything and it still wont start, iv figured out i am getting no spark, what is most likely my issue? i only did some basic PM, didn't touch anything ignition related, so im super confused, only codes that came up were EGR not flowing suffienctly, coolant temp low (original reason for whole job, the thermo), and MAF sensor circuit low input, ive only been working on cars for about a year, well working with cars, i am graduating from uti in a few months, and am about to start my smog program there here very soon, my diagnosis skills are descent, but very limited, uti doesn't think it should be the biggest focus, i disagree, the main reason im taking smog is for all the diag, and its all around the hardest program at UTI, their main program is a walk in the park, basically gets you ready to be a lube tech.. anyways if anyone has any ideas on something specific that has known to happen during my repair (belt, waterpump, ect) i would greatly appreciate any input, ive checked random things but not everything, i wanna go back and restart checking everything again, where should i start? thanks ahead of time :thumbup:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

update, getting no voltage on fuses # 29 and 34 both labeled engine timing, what does this mean?


----------



## padwalz (Sep 8, 2008)

*maybe*

check your fuses
i had a similar issue with my v6 before i swapped it, it was a cam sensor. i would def check that


----------

